# 32gb SSD enough for just Windows7 O/S?



## ProgMtl

I want to get an SSD drive only to put the O/S on...I have 4 other HDs with various files & programs on them.  Is that large enough to accomplish that?

It will be Windows7 64bit professional.

Thanks in advance


----------



## voyagerfan99

Windows 7 (supposedly) requires a 20GB HDD, but the install itself should take up far less room than that, so a 32GB drive is fine.


----------



## ProgMtl

Thank you very much...found a deal on an OCZ SSD for $60


----------



## User0one

I installed 7 on a 30 gig partition, and still have about 15 gigs free on the C drive. 

Keeping all User created data on other drives or partitions.

It is not my main PC though, so it isn't used much.


----------



## Twist86

Yes it will fit...also read this
http://www.overclock.net/hard-drives-storage/475114-howto-get-most-out-your-ssd.html

It has some useful tips for SSD that I would recommend you follow for Windows. Saves some space + keep the life of your SSD a bit longer.


----------



## Ethan3.14159

ProgMtl said:


> Thank you very much...found a deal on an OCZ SSD for $60


You mean the Onyx? You'll get better speeds from a standard HDD. The only way that's going to be faster is access time.


----------



## wag 42

Twist86 said:


> Yes it will fit...also read this
> http://www.overclock.net/hard-drives-storage/475114-howto-get-most-out-your-ssd.html
> 
> It has some useful tips for SSD that I would recommend you follow for Windows. Saves some space + keep the life of your SSD a bit longer.



Good info-thanks!


----------



## Benny Boy

http://ssdtechnologyforum.com/archive/index.php/t-781.html
http://www.overclock.net/ssd/664738-how-setup-ssd-boot-drive-secondary.html
User profile, public folders and temp folders can be moved.
http://social.answers.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/w7files/thread/19f13330-dde1-404c-aa27-a76c0b450818
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/87555-user-profile-change-default-location.html
http://social.answers.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/w7files/thread/924138a5-bdb2-4ab4-870b-57b3a8b8ff44
Contacts, Documents, Downloads, Favorites, Links, Music, Pictures, Saved Games, Searches, and Videos, can be moved.
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Redirect-a-folder-to-a-new-location
Simple searches will lead the way.
Windows services options:
http://www.blackviper.com/Windows_7/servicecfg.htm


----------

